# Anyone keep anything other then betta splendis?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

*Anyone keep anything other bettas besides betta splendis?*

I know this is a forum for betta splendis but i was wondering if anyone keeps other types of bettas like mouth brooders, slim bettas, red wine bettas, or any of the others members of the class


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've kept many different "wild" type bettas. A good site for info is www.ibc-smp.org


RC


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

(RC) said:


> I've kept many different "wild" type bettas. A good site for info is www.ibc-smp.org
> 
> 
> RC


Have you kept mouthbrooders? Are they easier to breed and raise than bubble nesters?

Thanks!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I have kept a few types of mouthbrooders and didn't find them any easier or harder then bubblenesters. I find both types pretty easy, but there are some types of both that are much harder to work with then others.


RC


----------

